# Eisenhorns Black Crusade Chaos army



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Starting with my Justaerin I restarted making a unique Chaos Army.
This will be a Black Crusade Force with all the four Gods Champion Legions represented.
I plan on using the best Legion for the position so my Raptors will be Night Lords,beserkers World Eaters and so on.
The Army will start off being Abaddon with Retinue of Terminators.
Abaddon








Falkus Kibre








Justaerin AutoCannon








Justaerin Combo-Melta /w Lightning claw








Justaerin Combo-Flamer /w Lightning claw








I also started on a squad of Raptors the Lord may count as a champion depending on the game
Night Lords Raptor Lord(Champion)








I also made a Possessed Night Lord who looks like a living avatar of the night.
Maybe he could count as a Demon-Prince or just a possessed


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the look of Abaddon and his cronies. Nice use of pre-heresy armour. Is that FW? The night lord lord is nice but the red on the head is a bit bright for the last dude - I like red gore but if its not in your collection he still looks the part. All in all however, a good start and a cool idea.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking awsome so far. So, all the legions will be represented? That's sweet.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks good. I love the fact that you aren't using the outdated abaddon model. I prefer to do that myself..not using the outdated 12+ year old models and making my own via conversion/kitbashing. Keep it up.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like the conversions you are doing, great work!


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Abaddon looks great! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hallelujah, someone who remembers how it was in the olden days (read: the awesome days) of Chaos. My salutations, and +rep. Really like the red wings on the Possessed model there, but the rest of the red on his body looks a bit seethrough and a little bit unfinished.

But keep going man. Also, where did you get the head for Falkus Kibre, and the old preheresy shoulderpads?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It all looks really good to me, the only niggle really is Abaddon's claw, I just think it should look a bit more "clawish" which isn't even really a word but get what I mean.
Great work all the same though, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job indeed!
But I've a question about Falkus.

Do you know what is his wargear? Cause I want to create a Falkus pre-heresy and I'm wondering what stuff he bore?

I read some novels but I forget what are his weapons...
Any suggestions?


----------

